# Need antibiotic remmondentation



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi I am hoping someone has experience with this. I have had this horrible cold for well over a week now, blocked nose, cough and slightly painful chest due to the coughing. I have blowed my nose so much that last night I started blowing out bit of blood. I went to the pharmacy the other day and he gave me some tablets... I dont have them with me now, and I do not remember the name of them from the top of my head but when I searched them in google, I found that they were tablets that women usually take for breast enlargement, so I didn't take them. I don't want to enlarge ma breasts, and thinking about it if I was back home the Dr's would have given me a course of antibiotics for something like this. I have had this before back home, but I do not remember the name of them. I heard that one can buy them over the counter here....can anyone please give me a name for antibiotics that work for this kind of thing? 

Thanks


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Hi I am hoping someone has experience with this. I have had this horrible cold for well over a week now, blocked nose, cough and slightly painful chest due to the coughing. I have blowed my nose so much that last night I started blowing out bit of blood. I went to the pharmacy the other day and he gave me some tablets... I dont have them with me now, and I do not remember the name of them from the top of my head but when I searched them in google, I found that they were tablets that women usually take for breast enlargement, so I didn't take them. I don't want to enlarge ma breasts, and thinking about it if I was back home the Dr's would have given me a course of antibiotics for something like this. I have had this before back home, but I do not remember the name of them. I heard that one can buy them over the counter here....can anyone please give me a name for antibiotics that work for this kind of thing?
> 
> Thanks


Can I have the name of the medicine for breastacle enlargement please.:tongue1::eyebrows:


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow.... it sounds like you need a different pharmacist!!! 

If it's just a very bad cold or flu, antibiotics won't work at all, as it's a viral infection, and antibiotics don't treat viruses.
The best thing you can do is get something like Sudafed to reduce the swelling of your nasal membranes, and take some paracetamol.
If it continues, a trip to the doctor would be good.
There are some horrible colds and flu viruses around now, so I feel your pain!!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

mamasue said:


> Wow.... it sounds like you need a different pharmacist!!!
> 
> If it's just a very bad cold or flu, antibiotics won't work at all, as it's a viral infection, and antibiotics don't treat viruses.
> The best thing you can do is get something like Sudafed to reduce the swelling of your nasal membranes, and take some paracetamol.
> ...



Thanks, mamasue 

That breast enlargement tablet aslo treats nausea and I was nautious once upon a time, but that has sailed away... leaving behind the remainding conditions. Thing is that I am Asthmatic and I am worried about my chest... I seem to be a bit more wheezier then I usually am. But my concern also is this horrible nose-blowing I have to constantly go through.... mucus stuck at the back of throat and lots of other lovely stuff. I have not had my flu jab this year either, which I usually have due to asthma, so I guess this is why I am more vulnerable to flus etc. I dont really wanna see a Dr unless I really really have to. 

Ill need to check into Sudafed to see if it OK for Asthmatics, as we usually cannot take medications that have certain ingredients in then like Ibuprohen.

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> Can I have the name of the medicine for breastacle enlargement please.:tongue1::eyebrows:


Well, if you really want it, when I get home i can type it up for you.... but I dont think you'd want big boobs, youll get major back problems. Trust me.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Unless you have a fever, sore joints, vomiting...then its probably not so serious, you just have a cold. Isolate yourself, drink lots of water, juice, and soup, and get lots of sleep. A good expectorant syrup will help keep you coughing up the phlem, if it stays in your chest it will get infected...which can easily lead to bronchitis or pneumonia. I too have chronic asthma. A steroid such as clenil (very cheap here) will help with your asthma. 

I usually have amoxicillin but unless you think you have a bacterial infection such as pneumonia, then its not going to do much for you. Careful, if you have asthma to not take too many different drugs, it's very easy to OD on decongestants and it's not good on your heart.

Also, stop going to that pharmacist, he sounds like a fraud! There are many counterfeit drugs around. Try to only buy drugs manufactured in Europe or US from a reputable pharmacy. If you do not improve in two or three days, seek a doc!


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

On a more serious sidenote, I find that Histazine - 1 works wonders for runny noses, etc. It fast acting, NON drowsy and CHEAP! (about 8LE for a box of 10) It also works true miracles if you have been bitten by mosquitos. 

I take 2 of them (one doesn't do the trick), and 20 minutes later, feel 100 % better.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Hi I am hoping someone has experience with this. I have had this horrible cold for well over a week now, blocked nose, cough and slightly painful chest due to the coughing. I have blowed my nose so much that last night I started blowing out bit of blood. I went to the pharmacy the other day and he gave me some tablets... I dont have them with me now, and I do not remember the name of them from the top of my head but when I searched them in google, I found that they were tablets that women usually take for breast enlargement, so I didn't take them. I don't want to enlarge ma breasts, and thinking about it if I was back home the Dr's would have given me a course of antibiotics for something like this. I have had this before back home, but I do not remember the name of them. I heard that one can buy them over the counter here....can anyone please give me a name for antibiotics that work for this kind of thing?
> 
> Thanks


You need to be careful with antibiotics as some are specific to gram negative and gram bacterial infections.

It would be unwise to take any advice over the internet on self medication and you should always seek independent medical advice.

There is no antibiotic that would cause breast enlargements but there are certain medications that can cause Gynaecomastia in men.

I prefer Tazocin injections myself with a 23 gauge needle but they must be administered with care unless you are familiar with doing a z track injection.

Oral Amoxicillin @ 500mg twice per day should suffice for 7 days, speak to the pharmacist and beware of any interactions or allergies as you could go into anaphylaxis and die if allergic..

Also take yoghurt daily to try and protect the helpful flora in the gastrointestinal track and prevent a yeast infection ie. thrush.

If you are a *man* who wishes to have breasts heck try some depo provera injections a few months of those and you can even lactate

..and yes I do have a clinical background


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Unless you have a fever, sore joints, vomiting...then its probably not so serious, you just have a cold. Isolate yourself, drink lots of water, juice, and soup, and get lots of sleep.
> 
> I usually have amoxicillin but unless you think you have a bacterial infection such as pneumonia, then its not going to do much for you.
> 
> Also, stop going to that pharmacist, he sounds like a fraud! There are many counterfeit drugs around. Try to only buy drugs manufactured in Europe or US from a reputable pharmacy.


It was from the Pharmacy in the San Stefano Mall. I thought I could trust them... anyway, amoxicillin is what I took in the UK... Is this available over the counter? Worked like a dream. I dont have vomiting, but I do I am nautious sometimes, along with a bit of dizzyness and slight fatigue. I havent been into University since the holidays ended....stayed at home most times, only gone out once in a while. Its just gone on too long now!


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> It would be unwise to take any advice over the internet on self medication and you should always seek independent medical advice.


Living anywhere else, I would agree with you Paul. Having lived in Egypt for many years, and lived through horrors of misdiagnosis, criminal behaviour in the operation room, and just pure CRAP knowledge from supposedly the BEST and MOST expensive docs here, I would say Pharmacists can be your best friend!


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> You need to be careful with antibiotics as some are specific to gram negative and gram bacterial infections.
> 
> It would be unwise to take any advice over the internet on self medication and you should always seek independent medical advice.
> 
> ...



  :ranger:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> On a more serious sidenote, I find that Histazine - 1 works wonders for runny noses, etc. It fast acting, NON drowsy and CHEAP! (about 8LE for a box of 10) It also works true miracles if you have been bitten by mosquitos.
> 
> I take 2 of them (one doesn't do the trick), and 20 minutes later, feel 100 % better.



Yes, I think I have taken those before and they are quite good. I have plenty of meds like that. My main concern is the blocked nose, and the mucus


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> It was from the Pharmacy in the San Stefano Mall. I thought I could trust them... anyway, amoxicillin is what I took in the UK... Is this available over the counter? Worked like a dream. I dont have vomiting, but I do I am nautious sometimes, along with a bit of dizzyness and slight fatigue. I havent been into University since the holidays ended....stayed at home most times, only gone out once in a while. Its just gone on too long now!


Just write down the name, depending on the brand it is in a white and purple box but it can vary.

Price is not cheap, 80 - 120LE

They can make you feel like having nausea in which case take some ginger.

You can consider if taking immunlant capsules taken alongside will help, they are natural and contain echinacea extract and nigella seed to boost your immune system should be no more than 12 LE take 1 capsule every day for 14 days, they are Egyptian and recommended 

Honey and lemon do also compliment everything and often recommended in Egypt at least they provide some comfort.

In any case any infection can have serious consequences and should be followed up.

It's fun around my house I am the first to recommend an injection of anything even Vitamin B12, (BioVit12) ask your pharmacist to do one they are a great boost when run down with a 28g insulin needle you will never feel it


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> Just write down the name, depending on the brand it is in a white and purple box but it can vary.
> 
> Price is not cheap, 80 - 120LE
> 
> ...


 Paul, I don't mean to be picky, but just a few minutes ago, you were telling us never to take advice over the internet, and here you are "playing doctor". LOL:eyebrows:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> I too have chronic asthma. A steroid such as clenil (very cheap here) will help with your asthma.


My Asthma in the UK was practically non-existent, I used to take my inhaler around once a month - if that. Here, my Asthma has become chronic, with the pollution and the smoking. God, the fact that I have to passive smoke everywhere I go here and that people have no regards whatsoever for the people around them, is making me very sick. I seriously feel like I am dying here slowly, my health has deteriorated so much in a small space of time. Even my sister noticed that my skin looks horrible here, when she came to visit.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

PaulAshton said:


> Just write down the name, depending on the brand it is in a white and purple box but it can vary.
> 
> Price is not cheap, 80 - 120LE
> 
> ...


I dont know, I dont like the idea of needles.... I am sure that they are sterilized here and whatnot, but I try to avoid needles. In the UK, I am fine taking blood tests and having the shots, when I need them.... but if there was another way to administer medication, other then injections, then I would do that...


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Hi I am hoping someone has experience with this. I have had this horrible cold for well over a week now, blocked nose, cough and slightly painful chest due to the coughing. I have blowed my nose so much that last night I started blowing out bit of blood. I went to the pharmacy the other day and he gave me some tablets... I dont have them with me now, and I do not remember the name of them from the top of my head but when I searched them in google, I found that they were tablets that women usually take for breast enlargement, so I didn't take them. I don't want to enlarge ma breasts, and thinking about it if I was back home the Dr's would have given me a course of antibiotics for something like this. I have had this before back home, but I do not remember the name of them. I heard that one can buy them over the counter here....can anyone please give me a name for antibiotics that work for this kind of thing?
> 
> Thanks


 Dont know about this Arabiannights! You should really go and see a doctor. Recommend As Salam hospital. Dont fool around with your health, it is all you have that has any real value.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> It was from the Pharmacy in the San Stefano Mall. I thought I could trust them... anyway, amoxicillin is what I took in the UK... Is this available over the counter? Worked like a dream. I dont have vomiting, but I do I am nautious sometimes, along with a bit of dizzyness and slight fatigue. I havent been into University since the holidays ended....stayed at home most times, only gone out once in a while. Its just gone on too long now!


amoxicillin and augmentin the stronger equivalent are both available over the counter.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Dont know about this Arabiannights! You should really go and see a doctor. Recommend As Salam hospital. Dont fool around with your health, it is all you have that has any real value.


My cough is now slowly easing back - its not as bad as it was before, ive just been taking paracetamol and making sure I keep warm. The mucus is also easing back too, but still when to blow my nose a lot... but I am like that anyway  Im taking multivitamins daily too to help keep the system up and I think that is helping. Ill wait until the beginning if next week and if not all gone, then ill go see the Dr


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Hi I am hoping someone has experience with this. I have had this horrible cold for well over a week now, blocked nose, cough and slightly painful chest due to the coughing. I have blowed my nose so much that last night I started blowing out bit of blood. I went to the pharmacy the other day and he gave me some tablets... I dont have them with me now, and I do not remember the name of them from the top of my head but when I searched them in google, I found that they were tablets that women usually take for breast enlargement, so I didn't take them. I don't want to enlarge ma breasts, and thinking about it if I was back home the Dr's would have given me a course of antibiotics for something like this. I have had this before back home, but I do not remember the name of them. I heard that one can buy them over the counter here....can anyone please give me a name for antibiotics that work for this kind of thing?
> 
> Thanks


Were those tablets Mortium by chance? lol.. I was given them for morning sickness and previous ibs issues. For that they are good! 

However they are also used by women tryingt to increase milk or even adoptive/foster mothers. And yes finally as a breast enlargement.. I never noticed a difference! lol


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

mamasue said:


> Wow.... it sounds like you need a different pharmacist!!!
> 
> If it's just a very bad cold or flu, antibiotics won't work at all, as it's a viral infection, and antibiotics don't treat viruses.
> The best thing you can do is get something like Sudafed to reduce the swelling of your nasal membranes, and take some paracetamol.
> ...


Exactly, it sounds viral not bacterial in which case antibiotics will do no good. I prefer Flurest for a cold, it works very well as a decongestant too. Plenty of liquids, hot lemon ginger tea, inhale peppermint oil in hot water to clear sinuses and chest.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

SHendra said:


> Were those tablets Mortium by chance? lol.. I was given them for morning sickness and previous ibs issues. For that they are good!
> 
> However they are also used by women tryingt to increase milk or even adoptive/foster mothers. And yes finally as a breast enlargement.. I never noticed a difference! lol


yes, those!!! lol i took one, web searched it, got frightened the pants off me and then never took them again lol


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Paul Ashton, with his 'medical background' recommending self-medicating with antibiotics,injections, whatever, for what sounds like a bad cold is just so not right!
I agree with Helen, an antihisthamine will also help reduce the nasal congestion, if you can't take sudafed or actifed.
It sounds like you're getting a bit better....great... sounds like this thing's about run its course!
If it gets worse, I agree with the advice of going to a doctor.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Boil done water with salt. Remove from heat. Place a towel over your head and deeply inhale the steam. Take towel off every so often to get a breath of regular air. Repeat. Then blow your nose thoroughly. Do this twice a day. It will break up the congestion and you will feel a lot better! :-D


----------



## ASAMY (Apr 9, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Hi I am hoping someone has experience with this. I have had this horrible cold for well over a week now, blocked nose, cough and slightly painful chest due to the coughing. I have blowed my nose so much that last night I started blowing out bit of blood. I went to the pharmacy the other day and he gave me some tablets... I dont have them with me now, and I do not remember the name of them from the top of my head but when I searched them in google, I found that they were tablets that women usually take for breast enlargement, so I didn't take them. I don't want to enlarge ma breasts, and thinking about it if I was back home the Dr's would have given me a course of antibiotics for something like this. I have had this before back home, but I do not remember the name of them. I heard that one can buy them over the counter here....can anyone please give me a name for antibiotics that work for this kind of thing?
> 
> Thanks


As a pharmacist, here are my advices:

you can start on Ciprobay or Ciprophar 500 mg (1 tablet every 12 hour till you finish the box 5days) [The active ingredient is ciprofloxacin 500mg]

or you can use Augmentin 625mg (1 tablet every 12 hour till you finish the box 7days) [The active ingredient is Amoxicillin 500mg + calvulanic 125mg]
with augmentin you should use the tablet after eating something as the tablet could be irritant to stomach


in case of the congested nose, ask for "Otrivin" for adults 1 drop in each nostril will suffice. It works like magic but don't use more than 3 days

hope I helped


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I really don't know why you didn't go to a doctor in the first place, it's not as if they are expensive.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I really don't know why you didn't go to a doctor in the first place, it's not as if they are expensive.


Its not that they are expensive - but something like this I never see a Dr anyway....and I might get a slap in the face for saying this, but I dont trust Egyptian Dr's! 

Anyhow, I think a lot of my symptoms are due to passive smoking and the winter... I think its my Asthma playing up in these conditions. Ive started taking my steroid inhalers twice a day, as this is what they told me to do in UK, when it flared up last time and I had a cough. It seems to be working quite well, and I need to make efforts in keeping away from the smoky areas... but its virtually impossible to do. There is only one place I know in Alexandria that has a totally separate section for non-smokers.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

ArabianNights said:


> Its not that they are expensive - but something like this I never see a Dr anyway....and I might get a slap in the face for saying this, but I dont trust Egyptian Dr's!
> 
> Anyhow, I think a lot of my symptoms are due to passive smoking and the winter... I think its my Asthma playing up in these conditions. Ive started taking my steroid inhalers twice a day, as this is what they told me to do in UK, when it flared up last time and I had a cough. It seems to be working quite well, and I need to make efforts in keeping away from the smoky areas... but its virtually impossible to do. There is only one place I know in Alexandria that has a totally separate section for non-smokers.


That doctor I told you about is gold.. please trust me on that. 

Here's an example .. back here in UK atm I am under going some blood tests which I had done 3 weeks before Xmas. When the new year came I was at my local clinic with my lad so asked the nurse while there if my results had came in. It apears they went 'missing' so I'm having to go through all of it again and the waiting about! Now had I had that Dr I told you of it of been all sorted within 2 days and I'd of been able to just simply get back on with my life! That doctor use to help me with my asthma issues cause I had the same problems and once he sorted me onto the right medication I didn't need to go see him for a long long time! Plus he is very very clean, polite and says it how it is... think of a bald Egyptian James Bond then you've got him!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> That doctor I told you about is gold.. please trust me on that.
> 
> Here's an example .. back here in UK atm I am under going some blood tests which I had done 3 weeks before Xmas. When the new year came I was at my local clinic with my lad so asked the nurse while there if my results had came in. It apears they went 'missing' so I'm having to go through all of it again and the waiting about! Now had I had that Dr I told you of it of been all sorted within 2 days and I'd of been able to just simply get back on with my life! That doctor use to help me with my asthma issues cause I had the same problems and once he sorted me onto the right medication I didn't need to go see him for a long long time! Plus he is very very clean, polite and says it how it is... think of a bald Egyptian James Bond and you've got him! lol




ahhh but who is playing him.. if it is Roger Moore you can keep him, if it is Sean Connery can I have his number?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahhh but who is playing him.. if it is Roger Moore you can keep him, if it is Sean Connery can I have his number?


Whichever out of the 2 is more charming and gets the job done in hand done! lol


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL..... James Bond, eh? I still have a bit of a cough, but now it is going away slightly. I think the main issue here with my Asthma is the cigarette, so even if I do go and see that Dr you told me about, I dont think he would be able to do much. I have started to take my brown inhaler - the one's with steroids and it seems to be working fine. I dont think I have a cough per se - the cough is the consequence of my Asthma flaring, but ill see by next week how the steroids are doing and if they are not working well for me, then ill go see that Dr you mentioned.

I must say though, Asthma inhalers here are cheap! They are imported too - and are only 13EGP per inhaler! Much cheaper then UK Prescription charges. Ill need to stock up here, before I leave Egypt!


----------

